# Egg question



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

!st cycle chem pg, FET chem pg then 2nd fresh cycle No fertilisation. 

To cut a long story short, we had IVF (2nd fresh cycle) in feb, with Donor sperm.  none fertilised.  Our con said the eggs had no binding code.  He advised to try one more time as there may be a problem with my eggs (i got 7 eggs) or it may be a one off. I am due to start tx again this week and am terrified it will happen again (although we are having ICSI) 

If my eggs are ropey but they fertilise due to ICSI is there still a chance i could get a BFP or is there a higher chance of M/C and is the reason i have had 2 chem pgs? 

I wanted to go straight to donor eggs but DH pursauded me to try one more time. I'm 37 in june. HELP!!!


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

mini mouse said:


> !st cycle chem pg, FET chem pg then 2nd fresh cycle No fertilisation.
> 
> To cut a long story short, we had IVF (2nd fresh cycle) in feb, with Donor sperm. none fertilised. Our con said the eggs had no binding code. He advised to try one more time as there may be a problem with my eggs (i got 7 eggs) or it may be a one off. I am due to start tx again this week and am terrified it will happen again (although we are having ICSI)
> 
> ...


Hello,

I think you have a sensible DH!

To get into the egg the sperm needs to bind onto it first. When there is no binding , it can mean a sperm (though if you are using DS this is not usually the case) or egg problem, compatibility between them or just a case of being statistically unlucky.

Not getting fertilisation does not necessarily mean poorer eggs, though there is a chance that is the reason.

Doing ICSI overcomes this binding issue - and if you get embryos to be transferred back you will definately have a chance of getting pregnant. Even from eggs that look poorer qaulity we sometimes get pregnancies though this is not as often as we would hope. Without knowing embryo quality etc its difficult to know what that chance is but your clinci should be able to tell you the chance for someone who is 36/37 to give you an idea.Your chance of miscarriage is mainly related usually to age - again your clinic can give you stats on this. Two chemcial pregnancies is a difficult thing to comment on, sadly it is something we see routinely.

Moving to donor eggs is a big decision that you both need to be happy with - i think an ICSI cycle will at least give you information and make moving to donor eggs, should you need to, an easier decision. Its seems that your Consultant sounds supporive of this plan too - and he has seen all your history/tests etc and is the best source of advise.

Best wishes


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for that. 

You said there may be a compatibility with the sperm and egg, We are using the same sperm as we have 2 vials left. does this mean all vials will be the same or are they different?  shall we get dfferent sperm just in case?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

mini mouse said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> You said there may be a compatibility with the sperm and egg, We are using the same sperm as we have 2 vials left. does this mean all vials will be the same or are they different? shall we get dfferent sperm just in case?


Hello

We do occasionally see that the sperm and eggs are not compatible to bind but ICSI was developed partly for this reason so should overcome it if that was the issue. If your Consultant did not suggest a change i would be happy to use the same one.

Best wishes


----------

